# Ridgid NEW TABLE SAW



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*
The saw should ship in mid August and be available for purchase in September 2010. *

http://www.woodmagazine.com/blogs/woodworking-blog/2010/07/15/tool-news-ridgid-ryobi-launch-new-tools-for-second-half-of-2010/


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

boo. Craftsman in orange and grey.

was hoping they'd keep the 4511 construction and mass and just replace the top since some folks don't care for the granite.

oh well. at least it has a better riving knife system, and nicer fence more useful fence than the 4511. still glad I have the 4511.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

I still like my saw better, but I wonder if the fence and riving knife would fit my R4511?


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea Im also disappointed
I won't be surprised if its discontinued next year.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

Yea, it won't suprise me either, It looks less like a hybrid saw and more like a contractors saw.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

the craftsman version seems to have serious alignment issues. I would be interested to see if they have already addressed and resolved those, as this will leave the saw almost useless and a PITA to use


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I like the blade tilt on the right, the switch, the riving knife blade guard, and the colors. The mobile base looks like it's been improved, too.

Not sure why anyone would build a table saw now without a t-square style fence mechanism. Also, why not make the whole top cast iron?

Maybe one step forward and two steps back for the 4512 saw. I'll withhold judgement though until I get to lay my own eyes on it at the store.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Cory - didn't you use to have the Craftsman version of this saw?


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

Craftsman doesnt manufacture anything, from hand tools to power tools, to mechanics tools, its all outsourced. So chances are, it could very well be made by the same company that makes craftsman.


----------



## smoky10 (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I'll just keep my 3650, I really like it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

spclPatrolGroup - yes indeed. these saws are outsourced, Craftsman, ridgid, SteelCity, and another Canadian company has long been using the same factory to mfg several of their tools - tablesaws specifically.

This brings me to the large number of complains that are related to the already in the market Craftsman 'version' (color scheme) of this saw that seems to have some serious alignment issues that are related directly to poor machining of the arbor and trunnions. This seem like a major step down in quality from their 3650/60 4511 saws which were all fantastic machines.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Ain't that the reason that a lot of Sears power tools are refered to as "Crapsman"?
What a shame that a brand(s) like Ridgid or Craftsman loose sight of the goal.
My old Craftsman stuff (some are 50 yrs. old) is as good as new after all this time. Sure ain't that way today.
Bill (and yes, that's really the way I feel)


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Table Saw to OEM Relationship
Ridgid 4511 = Craftsman 22116 = Steel City 35925 = Orion Manufacturing
TS3560/60 = Ridgid TS2412 = Craftsman 113.XXXXX = Emerson Electric

This saw is basically the Craftsman 21833 / Dayton and is imported by Colvos Company as the Private Label which is a significantly different relationship than an OEM. Beside disguising the original manufacturer (or holding company that has a significant stake in that manufacturer) it also signifies that this particular model is a a transition model, tomorrow it could be gone to be replaced by a saw with compleatly incompatable parts.

Another issue is that the Craftman 351 code has yet to produce a strong and reliable example of manufacturing, the lathe, nail guns and other saws have been pretty bad flops. That Emerson (Ridgid) is getting in bed with Colvos or the unknown factory they've been using for the 21833 is interesting.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'm with Tom. I like my 3650. Only complaint is the dust collection could be better.
Besides mommie says I can't have a new saw until 2099.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

This is very disappointing. I have patiently waiting for the new Ridgid Table Saw seeing how I need a new one but I think I might have to pass if its anything like the 21833.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

This must be to reach low price point. Gone are the cabinet mounted trunnions and solid wings. I've heard of others having some alignment issues with the Craftsman 21833, but I've also read of others who think i's a great saw. I find it hard to believe that's the best they could offer in the wake of the TS3660 and R4511. In the words of the Guinness beer scientist's side kick "brilliant!".


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I had already come to the conclusion that the Sears saw was the only thing close to serving the mid-range saw market once Ridgid stopped building their saw.This should put the granite top to rest, they look nice but that's about all they do for a table saw. I will stick with my TS3650 until I wear it out.


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

I am VERY unimpressed. I too will stick with my TS3650..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sure glad I got my 3660 when I did!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

So I have not kept up with the tool manufactures lately, did Ryobi and Ridgid merge ? In the article it talked about the Ryobi/Ridgid rep, so I was just wondering if that happened.

Interesting how the manufactures talked up the advantages of the granite table tops, but seem to be going back to the metal instead. I would be more concerned on breaking the granite one than the metal one, but suppose both could be broken.

Not many of the name brands make their own tools any more. They are outsourced, which is probably why they all look similar. A different color scheme, a minor addition and then you have a new model. But the country of origin is generally the same.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

It is the same people who designed tools for Ridgid and Ryobi. That's the style looks the same.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I was hoping they'd re-release that Granite one from last winter. I so nearly lucked out with that one. Such great reviews of a saw for the price.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago, I spoke to a person at Ridgid over the phone about the R4512 and she told me that this saw was exactly the same as the R4511, except for the cast iron top instead of granite. Haha, she obviously has a different definition of "exactly the same" than I do. I was possibly going to wait for this one to come out, but after seeing the photo I went out and bought a used R4511.


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

Other than the riving knife, how is this an improvement over the TS4511? It has stamped steel wings for petes sake.

If it is the same saw as the craftsman, and I think it is, then it also has table mounted trunions. That is a huge step backwards from the TS4511.

Ridgid should have simply taken the 4511 and put a cast iron table on it. That would have made for an outstanding saw.


----------



## klawman (Jan 21, 2010)

I am happy with the R4511 bought 6 months ago at the close out price (especially as I just finally gor a ts-aligner, discovered and fixes a number of setup issues. As for the granite top, my neighbors have never seen such a thing and it is a heck of a conversation piece.


----------



## woodpicker (Jan 8, 2010)

Just go to the sears web site and look at the 221140 ( OR35505 ) saw, its the same saw cast iron top different fence system, as the ts4511 both saws were made by orion mfg.


----------



## don52 (Aug 13, 2010)

While browsing the power tool section of a Menard's store in Crestwood, Il I spotted a Masterforce branded table saw that appears to be a clone of the Craftsman 21833 and Ridgid R4512. The saw was painted a two tone green/gray like the other Masterforce line power tools, and was priced at $549. The saw was poorly assembled and had the 30" extension fence set up to the left of the blade and the on/off switch was backwards. Looks like the same factory in China is churning out boat loads of these table saws with custom paint schemes and decals for specific buyers.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm selling my R4511 to downsize my shop a bit, but I wouldn't sell it to get this saw. I'm actually getting a very old 113. version Craftsman saw tomorrow. I looked at the Sears saw pictured above when I bought the R4511 and there is no comparison, the Craftsman screamed, "RUN, THIS THING WILL EAT YOU…. THEN FALL APART."


----------



## BigJ1961 (Oct 29, 2010)

i am looking to graduate from a radial arm saw to a table saw. I have looked at craftsman, porter cable at Lowes,or a dayton from grainger, or the R4511 at Home Depot but found out there was a recall on that one because the arbor could break when using a dado stack blade , so that ruled that one out. any recommendations?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Craftsman does, in fact, have table mounted trunions which the granite saws could not have; even if they wanted to. I wanted a 4511 and went to Home Depot to buy the one they had on closeout last year. Someone beat me to it by a couple hours. A few months later, May of this year, I got the Craftsman saw.

Well, I see others speak of alignment issues with the Craftsman 21833, but I have had none with mine. When I brought it home I just put a new blade on it, aligned it, pitched the junk miter gage in the trash and added an Incra V27 and been cutting like a fool all summer and fall.

What is the alignment issue? Were people not aligning it when first set up? Does it loose alignment? Mine hasn't yet.


----------



## klawman (Jan 21, 2010)

Jerry, The arbor problem was way overblown as far as being a safey issue. The blade never went flying and couldn't even if the arbor snapped. Anyway, all the arbors in the suspect run were tested and replaced.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

There is a used R4512 on craigslist that I'm looking at. I can't tell from these comments what exactly is disappointing people about this saw. And people are comparing it to other saws so much that I'm confused about which saw they are talking about. For anyone who owns or has seen this actual saw, can you tell me if the trunions are table - or cabinet mounted? The wood magazine article says that it does have a T-slot rip fence.

Any clarification would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Furnitude - The R4512 is essentially the same saw as the new Craftsman 21833 and has table mounted trunnions. The former R4511 had cabinet mounted trunnions. I'd want to find out exactly why the owner is getting rid of a brand new saw, but he may not want to tell the whole story…


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

It turned out that the saw wasn't an R4512 but a really beat-up 3560. The 3560 is a great saw but I don't want to buy a really beat-up anything.


----------



## dankow (Jul 21, 2010)

I have the Craftsman 21833, and it does look identical (except for color) to this saw. My saw does have the alignment problem, so I can explain that a little bit. It appears that the trunnions are badly machined, causing the blade alignment to change as the blade height is adjusted. Even if you have the blade aligned perfectly at one height, that's the only height where the blade will be aligned. Mine was really badly out of alignment (more than 1/16") when the blade was extended to a "normal" cutting depth.

I purchased the 2 year service protection plan when I got the saw, so Sears has to fix mine in-home or give me a new one. After one visit by a technician who seemed familiar with the issue, they shipped me a new set of trunnions, and more techs are coming tomorrow to rebuild the saw (I'm not flipping that thing over my myself!). The first tech was not optimistic that the new trunnions would fix the issue, but she said they had to try once before they would replace the whole saw. Fair enough. If I had caught the alignment problem within 90 days of purchase, I could have returned the saw immediately.

Other than the glaring alignment issue, it seems to be a fairly good saw for the $409 I paid for it. (I realize that's like saying the Hindenburg was a pretty good airship before it blew up.) If they've corrected the root cause of the alignment problem, I would recommend the Craftsman 21833 and this saw. As of now, I have no evidence that they've corrected the problem, so I'd have to advice people to stay far away.


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote: dankow "I realize that's like saying the Hindenburg was a pretty good airship before it blew up."

This is one of the most amusing things I've read all week.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For several years I kept my table saw outside. This may seem
like heresy, but really the only issue was rust on the top after 
a big rain. I would clean it off and wax it and get to work after
the rain stopped.

Funny way to work, I know, but putting the saw outside opened
up a whole lot of space inside the shop (which was small) and 
also ended infeed and outfeed problems.

If granite-topped saws were around at the time I would have thought
about selling my fine cabinet saw and replacing it with the granite.

In short, I think the granite tops are a really cool idea. The main drawback
is you cannot use magnetic featherboards but there are definitely
ways around that.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

I have the R4512. It is very well made. All parts aligned well during assembly and after tuning it up(making the blade parallel to the miter slot and then the fence to the miter slot. Squaring the fence to the table) I am getting very accurate cuts with just the stock blade. I'm sure they would improve even more with a Forrest WW2. I read every comment in this thread and not one person owns this saw or even seen it in person. Of course it's not a Unisaw but it produces comparable accuracy at 1/6th the price.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*…I read every comment in this thread and not one person owns this saw or even seen it in person….
*
Glad you like your saw, but the above comment is simply not true.


----------

